# Very Cool Site!



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here goes the rest of your day....

http://www.showrods.com/home_page_links/alpha_list.html

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Killer site Steve, THINKS FOR THE LINK, and your right a person could spend a HOLE DAY on this one looking,...NICE PAGE......And A day well spent, I SAY....Dont know how I ever missed this page my self, thought I had seen all of them at this poiont,...Learning ALL THE TIME I GUESS.



Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Look at the Deora, looks like I need to do a slight mod to mine....

Steve


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That is an awesome site and they have a pretty good discussion forum too. I have never posted there but it's a good read.

The first models that I bought (probably 8-9 years old) were Show Rods. Got the Cherry Bomb and Lug Bug at a local grocery store. Someday I'll find a new Lug Bug. Only a few pieces left of the first one. Later I had the Paddy Wagon, S'cool Bus, Poison Pinto, Trick T, Boot Hill Express....too many Tom Daniel kits to list. And I actually got them BUILT. I miss those days....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep, I've been stopping by the Showrods website for several years now. Definitely check out the Guest Gallery--very talented people and, besides the eye candy, a great source of inspiration and ideas.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

lol, I have been spending all day off and on this Zombie, and I still have only scratched the surface my self,..Man i would love to find some of these kits out there every time I think i have a nice collection of my own, I see stuff like this, and It really motivates me to KEEP LOOKING,..."WOW", I would be happy Just to find some of these parts alone,..lol...



Ian


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's awesome thanks Steve!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Steve great site with lots of kits I have never seen before


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I've seen that site before and there's a lot of great history on it! thanx for re-posting it!


----------

